# How to Make R3 better than DIY



## Rentlix (Dec 5, 2009)

I have developed and tested a modification for the Rubik's Brand 3x3x3, which I shall call the 24-Mod. Before you ask, the 24-Mod gets its name from the odd coincedence that it takes 2 parts of 12 edges, 3 parts of 8 corners, and 4 parts to 6 centers, to complete the mod. That means you have to change 24 edge faces, 24 corner sections, and 24 center formations. I thought that would make this mod the 24-Mod.

I have had success 6 times with this modification, which is used on a tight Rubik's brand cube. It does not have as good of results on a DIY cube, so I am not responsible for any DIYs ruined in the making. Also, a Dollar Store (or any other cheap cube) cube WILL be killed by this mod. I have not tried this mod on a different brand than what I've mentioned, so mod at your own risk if you choose to mod another brand. Now that I got that out of the way, its time to start modding! This mod is split into 3 steps, as there are 3 types of pieces on a 3x3x3: edges, corners, and centers.

Materials:
-(File)- (makes easier)
-Sandpaper (mandatory)
-Rubik's Brand Cube (Preferably tight)

Step 1: Edges
In this step, I highly recommend a file, though sandpaper may work too. Here's where you mod:
​White is modified, red is not. You are not just removing plastic aimlessly. You are making the face marked with a red oval into a spherical shape. This way you can place pieces into a layer and see a full circle, not curved corners by straight edges. Do this to both sides of all 12 edges.

When you have finished, reassemble your cube and break it in for a a few days to a week, but do not lubricate. You will notice the cube is looser and can cut corners slightly. Start step 2.

Step 2: Corners
In the last step you were asked to make the layer and see a circle. It obviously wasn't a perfect circle. In this step, you make it a perfect circle.
​Left is modified, right is not. Once again, you aren't just taking off plastic. You are making the "stalks" of the corners that grip into the edges round, not just 3 straight lines. This can be done by file or sand paper, just its faster by file. Be sure you get the 3 sections on all 8 corners.

This made corner-cutting _extremely_ easy. But now you'll see the pieces have awkwardness in turning. That's what step 3 is for.

Step 3: Centers
Well, you can't really expect to change the shapes of just some pieces and not expect something awkward to arise. That's why you mod the last 6 pieces- the centers.
​You will be using your sandpaper (NOT a file) to remove those bumps found where you can see the red mark in the image. DO NOT REMOVE ANY PLASTIC FROM THE CENTERS WHERE THE EDGE TOUCHES. If you remove any unnecesary plastic, your cube will be too loose. There are 4 bumps on each of the 6 edges.


Now that the modification is finished, you can go ahead and clean your cube _very well_. I prefer Thrawst's way, which involves putting the pieces into a strainer basin and sticking that into hard-boiling water. You can do whatever suits you, though, as long as you get all of the newly made dust out of the cube. Once clean, lubricate. Many cubers use Silicone Spray, but I prefer Jig-A-Loo. Be sure you use spray, not vaseline-based products, as the vaseline weakens the plastic.

Once cleaned and lubricated, assemble it for the full effect of the cube. If you like it enough, you can give it a Cubesmith finish of perfect stickers/tiles to your preferance. Please ask me if you have a question about the mod. Thank you for taking this mod into consideration! Only by using this mod do you come to believe this does make the cube far better than DIYs.


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah... too bad the springs are horrible...


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 5, 2009)

(R) said:


> yeah... too bad the springs are horrible...



Not exactly. The Rubik's Cubes nowadays have much better springs. Besides, there are plenty of tutorials to switch the springs of a Rubik's brand.


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

maybe a C4Y core and springs with ur modded cubies... Could have potential


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 5, 2009)

(R) said:


> maybe a C4Y core and springs with ur modded cubies... Could have potential



Once again, I said this doesn't work for non-Rubik's brands


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

simple... just don't mod the core, just the cubies.

Once again, not tryin 2 shoot u down


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

Why mod? Just break it in. Force yourself to stick with it and shout "YOU WILL BE GOOD" at it every night.

Worked for me.

Also, vasline.


----------



## Escher (Dec 5, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Why mod? Just break it in. Force yourself to stick with it and shout "YOU WILL BE GOOD" at it every night.
> 
> Worked for me.
> 
> Also, vasline.



You can't talk, your Rubik's brand cube is the best Rubik's brand in existence.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Why mod? Just break it in. Force yourself to stick with it and shout "YOU WILL BE GOOD" at it every night.
> ...




I think Vaseline is what caused it to turn out good anyway.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaseline saved my original Rubik's brand cube. But I don't dare use it with a DIY.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm definetly gonna try this when i get a new rubik's cube.
It's Korea here and it's REALLY hard to get a storebought cube in stores!

Edit: You should make a video tutorial on this!


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 6, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Rowan, is right on this, it is amazing. I think maybe you got one of the few out of a box that had good potential. Ask Pete about my (Helen's) storebought. Fantastic cube. You'd be hard pushed to tell its storebought. The key to this being awesome is dust and general crap from on site. 

Also, time.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 6, 2009)

hyunchoi98 said:


> Edit: You should make a video tutorial on this!


I will soon. I have the new crappy storebought ready, I just need to off of my AP homework other than a few minutes when I can't focus.

This has turned out far better on all my modded cubes than it has on my DIYs, and I'm constantly being asked if its actually a Rubik's cube or if the logo is wrong.


----------



## Edward (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, I though I was the only one who did this.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 6, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Why mod? Just break it in. Force yourself to stick with it and shout "YOU WILL BE GOOD" at it every night.
> 
> Worked for me.
> 
> Also, vasline.


Why mod? Because instead of "Every night" its "15 Minutes". I don't know about you but I think its a better deal.

Vaseline doesn't help a cube if its already been modified. That would just contradict doing the mod in the first place, but give worse results.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Why mod? Just break it in. Force yourself to stick with it and shout "YOU WILL BE GOOD" at it every night.
> ...


You should feel my Storebought. I wasn't talking about putting Vaseline in it after the mod, that would be stupid. I was talking about lubricating it with Vaseline when you get it and leaving it in for about a month. It left mine brilliant.


----------



## Rentlix (Dec 7, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Rentlix said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



This takes 15 minutes, not a month.


----------



## Parity (Dec 7, 2009)

Rentlix said:


> I have developed and tested a modification for the Rubik's Brand 3x3x3, which I shall call the 24-Mod. Before you ask, the 24-Mod gets its name from the odd coincedence that it takes 2 parts of 12 edges, 3 parts of 8 corners, and 4 parts to 6 centers, to complete the mod. That means you have to change 24 edge faces, 24 corner sections, and 24 center formations. I thought that would make this mod the 24-Mod.
> 
> I have had success 6 times with this modification, which is used on a tight Rubik's brand cube. It does not have as good of results on a DIY cube, so I am not responsible for any DIYs ruined in the making. Also, a Dollar Store (or any other cheap cube) cube WILL be killed by this mod. I have not tried this mod on a different brand than what I've mentioned, so mod at your own risk if you choose to mod another brand. Now that I got that out of the way, its time to start modding! This mod is split into 3 steps, as there are 3 types of pieces on a 3x3x3: edges, corners, and centers.
> 
> ...



Can you make a video of the results?
And video the pieces? I couldn't see the curved edges well.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 7, 2009)

Parity said:


> Rentlix said:
> 
> 
> > I have developed and tested a modification for the Rubik's Brand 3x3x3, which I shall call the 24-Mod. Before you ask, the 24-Mod gets its name from the odd coincedence that it takes 2 parts of 12 edges, 3 parts of 8 corners, and 4 parts to 6 centers, to complete the mod. That means you have to change 24 edge faces, 24 corner sections, and 24 center formations. I thought that would make this mod the 24-Mod.
> ...



I second this. I would love to see pics of the pieces from different angles or just a video or something. I can barely tell what you are calling for when you say circle and what not.


----------



## lilcuber9 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks, are you gono make how to mod an r4 and r5?

(this is 4545121212124545 from youtube)


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 9, 2009)

I might just have to try this. Pictures need to be bigger though...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 10, 2009)

Another way to make Rubik's brand cubes beastly: Use Jig-A-Loo. At least the way I did it, I have a cube that spins fast (maybe a little too fast, but I'm getting a lot of sub-20's lately with an absent orange side) and isn't getting corroded. Just disassemble and give it one sweep. This legend here  has an amazing experiment he did-of course, you can probably change it up, depending on where you are. If you aren't sub-30, you may want less lube. Just a thought.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a *edit Eastsheen and an older rubik's brand and after a lot of use I actually prefer the older rubiks to my meffert which tends to pop even though I have tightened down the screws.

Would a modified cube like this be legal for competition?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 10, 2009)

chris410 said:


> I have a mefferts and an older rubik's brand and after a lot of use I actually prefer the older rubiks to my meffert which tends to pop even though I have tightened down the screws.
> 
> Would a modified cube like this be legal for competition?





> 3g)	Puzzles may be made smoother internally by sanding or using any lubricant.



Yes. Yes it is legal.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a mefferts and an older rubik's brand and after a lot of use I actually prefer the older rubiks to my meffert which tends to pop even though I have tightened down the screws.
> ...



In that case I will have to pick up a store bought and try this. Thanks!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

i didn't know that meffert's 3x3 have screws..


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i didn't know that meffert's 3x3 have screws..



Apologies! I meant Eastsheen.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 10, 2009)

Eastsheen makes 3x3s now?


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Eastsheen makes 3x3s now?



I ordered a set that was supposedly eastsheen cubes. The kit included a diy cube. It did not have a label but was included with all the cubes which are eastsheen. I will see if I can confirm it for you.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice I broke my main speed cube and took a really bad rubik's cube and put some sort of greese on it lol it is my main speed cube even togh I fixed my other one


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

I could not find an eastsheen 3x3, so they gave me a diy I cannot identify, this could explain why it is not as good as I expected.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

Video please. Also, I bought a storebought recently, and it is really fast, out of the box. It cuts corners a bit, and I was actually going to make a thread called "Rubik's Brand 3x3s catching up". It is very good, and I'm sure with a little more breaking in, it will be excellent. I haven't even lubed it yet. Is mixing Silicone and Vaseline a bad idea. I sprayed a tiny bit of silicone in, but then stopped. Would it fuse with vaseline and be, bad? I would wipe out the vaseline after a week or so, but would mixing lubes reck it? Nice mod, but pictures need to be bigger.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

chris410 said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Eastsheen makes 3x3s now?
> ...



Was that on ebay. ES 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 and Famworth 3x3. If you looked in the description, it wasn't an ES 3x3, it was Famworth.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 10, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyz0r said:
> ...



It's a *Famwealth*. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Eastsheen-R...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d26e9639c

On topic; I can see how this mod would improve the cubies, but 50% of the movement in a cube is the core. Rubik's cores suck, and not not NEAR the effort they require to make them like a DIY core. As someone else said; if you were to use a DIY core and the cubies mod, it would have some potential.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 11, 2009)

So I was looking to do this since I had a few new storeboughts lying around. The problem is, half the edges are not as thick as the other ones. Do I file these? It will just literally leave nothing on that corner of the edge.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 12, 2009)

While DIYs cost less than storeboughts, I'll stick to the DIYs.


----------



## retr0 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going to try this to my R3, once you make a video or upload bigger, clearer pictures.

Hope it works


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah. i would do it, but i can't really use this pictures as guides. Video!!!


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

Video that explains the edges

This is not very new.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> Video that explains the edges
> 
> This is not very new.



You quit forums what are you doing here?


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 16, 2009)

the pizccn mod is not new. you're right. but the pizccn mod only takes care of those few lockups that are the edges fault. this mod changes the centres corners and edges. i've done the pizccn mod before, and it was good. changing the centres and corners should make my storebought even better.

Less plastic = lighter
Less plastic = spin faster
Less plastic = less chance of lockups?

Edit:
i've just done the mod! it's great and i can cut corners almost 45 degrees. (for a noob, this is all new lol) Also, way less lockups  but, i've noticed, the edges are so much more prone to popping


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 22, 2009)

What are you supposed to file off from the centers.BTW i don't exactly get which part of the edges are supposes to be filed.Can someone please explain.


----------



## silentscreams (Dec 23, 2009)

I just did the mod 
it makes spinning faster
however it still lockups alot 
is there any fix? should i sand more?


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 24, 2009)

you know those bumps on the centres? if you run your finger along the centre, it's not flat. there's four bumps. that's what you need to sand down.


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 3, 2010)

A video would be good.

I followed Dan Brown's advice and vaselined my cube. He's a smart guy, what can I say? 

Note: This is about half true.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 3, 2010)

Vaseline slowly corrodes the plastic in your cube, so if you DO put it in, I'd put it in a very tight cube. Try and break it in as much as you can (7-12 days), insert vaseline, let your cube sit for 6-8 weeks, clean it VERY EXTREMELY THOUROUGHLY, two or three times, and do this repeatedly, for 1-3 days, to get maximum cleanliness. Then spray with silicone.

I personally don't use Vaseline anymore sheerly because of the risks, but it can help sometimes.


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 4, 2010)

I used Vaseline and I plan on cleaning it out after I buy some Jig A Loo, but the thing is, I heard if you put in the silicone after you've lubed it with Vaseline, it slows down and mucks the cube up.

Oh well, it's only my Storebought. I should upgrade sometime, seeing as a Storebought's the only thing I've ever used.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 4, 2010)

My old storebought sure was muck after I siliconed+vasalined it. 
Lemme tell you though.
This mod rocks. Nuff said,


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 11, 2010)

(R) said:


> yeah... too bad the springs are horrible...



the springs are the same as c4Y, no? im sure they are. i disected one core already.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was going to this mod and then bought a store bought.
but then the cube was great and i don't have to do the mod!!!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 11, 2010)

lol, lucky.
i bet it can't cut corners, though. storeboughts suck at cutting corners. at least they have springs. i saw a cube that sucked, and had no springs.worse than dollar store.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 11, 2010)

Just ask Dakota Harris how to make a storebought better than a DIY, he should know...


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 12, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lol, lucky.
> i bet it can't cut corners, though. storeboughts suck at cutting corners. at least they have springs. i saw a cube that sucked, and had no springs.worse than dollar store.



It actually cuts corners decently. Not as good as a DIY of course but it cuts corners.

Now give me something because you betted.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > lol, lucky.
> ...



Supported.
This cut corners not as good as a DIY A/C, but a whole lot better than a normal one.
I wonder...what is PestVic applied this to his best out-of-the-box store bought?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 12, 2010)

i'll give you 40,000,000 in play money, lol. jokes. i don't have that much.

pestvic had an awesome out of the box storebought.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

He could sub 10 with this mod.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 12, 2010)

pestvic? if he could sub 10 with a storebought using this mod, he'll sub 8 maybe 7 maybe even 6 with a DIY. but i dont even know much about pestvic. what's his avg?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2010)

This mod shouldn't be applied to a DIY.
http://www.youtube.com/user/PestVic#p/c/093B5DE0DC1E5828/36/1FTyl1BX4h8
That's his PB.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 14, 2010)

hey, could you make a video on this?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 16, 2010)

I have used this mod using a dremel on my Type C ii
It's AWESOME.


----------



## Szpaku38 (Mar 5, 2010)

Will it help if my cube loves to lock-up?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 4, 2010)

banned


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> banned



Wut?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like an interesting mod. My old storebought after a year of breaking in was a lot like a ghosthand. My grandfathers store bought is very good and im not sure why. He hardly uses it but it turns pretty well and cuts like half a piece. I can average like 27 seconds with it. (usually 22ish)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 18, 2010)

Not sure if I said this or not, but applying this to a C-II improves it. I guess. It still pops on me on my middle finger.


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 30, 2010)

If your storebought is already broken-in then do you have to wait between step 1 and 2?


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 7, 2010)

Could I use a razor blade to do this mod?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 7, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Could I use a razor blade to do this mod?



Doesn't look effective.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Aug 22, 2010)

I just tried this with my el cheapo Rubik's brand. The kind that comes in the plastic clamshell with a stand.

The last step seems to have made the biggest difference. I used a Dremel with a round burr to take the high parts under the centers down.

It smoothed the cube out quite a bit, but it is still tight. My hands are sore from just a few solves. It also doesn't back cut even a tiny bit, which is causing me a lot of lockups.

Any other solutions for loosening these bad boys up?

-Joe


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 22, 2010)

ManSkirtBrew said:


> I just tried this with my el cheapo Rubik's brand. The kind that comes in the plastic clamshell with a stand.
> 
> The last step seems to have made the biggest difference. I used a Dremel with a round burr to take the high parts under the centers down.
> 
> ...



Throw it at a wall.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 23, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> ManSkirtBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried this with my el cheapo Rubik's brand. The kind that comes in the plastic clamshell with a stand.
> ...



Buy a core and hardware set.
I'm telling you, well modded storebought cubies with a type A core+hardware


----------



## solvinonspeed (Aug 26, 2010)

i used to break in store boughts with dirt, but i switched to using comet cleaner, its just abrasive enough. a little messy but it works well


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ManSkirtBrew said:
> ...



I thought that most people agreed that C4Y has the best hardware?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't. I would say that Maru did.

I guess there is no good or bad hardware, but then again, you have to draw a line. There's nothing wrong with Type A hardware, though. I think it's particularly good for my cube. Each Hardware sets should have different "abilites"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 26, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I wouldn't. I would say that Maru did.
> 
> I guess there is no good or bad hardware, but then again, you have to draw a line. There's nothing wrong with Type A hardware, though. I think it's particularly good for my cube. Each Hardware sets should have different* "abilites*"



Reminds me of RPGs!


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 27, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't. I would say that Maru did.
> ...



Lol, my mind went blank at the time, so thats the only word that could work... at the time.
Thats why I put quotations lol


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Aug 27, 2010)

I finally found some heavy duty CRC silicone at a local auto parts store. I applied two small shots and holy-poop-on-a-stick is it better! It's like a completely different cube now.

It cuts just over 1/2 of a cubelet now and is smooth and fast. Thanks for the mod!

-Joe


----------

